# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  volume delle vendite

## francy

Salve, qualcuno di voi mi sà spiegare come calcolare il volume delle vendite riguardante un'agente di commercio(sds). L'ho chiesto a lui, ma non lo sà, quant'è!C'è una regola per determinarlo? Grazie in anticipo!! :Confused:

----------


## seta

> Salve, qualcuno di voi mi s&#224; spiegare come calcolare il volume delle vendite riguardante un'agente di commercio(sds). L'ho chiesto a lui, ma non lo s&#224;, quant'&#232;!C'&#232; una regola per determinarlo? Grazie in anticipo

  Ciao Francy :Smile:  
Mi sembra strano che lui non sappia come si calcolano i compensi che deve percepire :EEK!:  
Le provvigioni normalmente vengono calcolate in percentuale sul volume delle vendite che l'agente ha "prodotto" nell'anno.
Prova a chiedergli la &#37; concordata nel contratto di agenzia, sperando sia una sola e non molteplici a seconda della tipologia di prodotto, e calcolati tu il volume delle vendite. :Wink:  
ciao :Smile:  
Una curiosit&#224; ma &#232; sempre lo stesso dello scorso anno?
E come hai risolto allora?  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...ovvigioni.html

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Una curiosità ma è sempre lo stesso dello scorso anno?
> E come hai risolto allora?  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...ovvigioni.html

  Una memoria !!!! 
Da paura !!!!   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

